# The Weather



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The campo starts about 200 metres from our front door and I go there twice a day with the my friend Fraggle. There's a little path wandering between the eucalyptus trees that leads to a clearing on the hillside with a magnificent view to the Sierra Bermeja. 

In winter the path deteriorates to a muddy quagmire and I can't use it - have to get in the car and go somewhere different. For the last 6 years this has happened in October or early November and lasts until April or even May.

I've just come back from there and it's hard and dry - not a trace of mud nor a puddle anywhere. This is good - a nice dry winter for a change. 

Or should I be worried?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

It is unseasonably dry this year, but don't worry, unless you are a grower that is, it is all cyclical. Last year was unusually wet!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Until Sunday we were experiencing extremely high temperatures here. We spent a couple of hours each afternoon reading on the sunloungers by the pool. 
But when the sun went down the temperature dropped dramatically.
I seem to remember heavy rain on the past two Christmas Days..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not an official water shortage yet, but the drought is not good for the livestock farmers, who need lots of lush green winter grass to fatten the animals. I guess it must affect other crops too?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Warm during the days here, but sharp drop of temperature when the sun goes down. Christmas day was just too warm IMO. No rain for quite some time now, but looks like I'll be seeing some in the traditional New Year with the the inlaws  in Bilbao!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

It's bone dry here this Christmas... we've had two bouts of rain this autumn, but nothing at all for six weeks or more...so it was a bit scary when we discovered a fire in the undergrowth this morning at my parents house caused by someone further down the valley having a fire and the wind having carried a spark.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

lynn said:


> It's bone dry here this Christmas... we've had two bouts of rain this autumn, but nothing at all for six weeks or more...so it was a bit scary when we discovered a fire in the undergrowth this morning at my parents house caused by someone further down the valley having a fire and the wind having carried a spark.


Yes, I saw a small wildfire here a couple of days ago - unheard of in December


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The fields and roadsides round here are full of white narcissus, they have been out for a couple of weeks now. They don't normally appear till February.

I quite like their scent, but the locals call them _meados de zorra_ (fox pee).


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

It's pretty dry up here in the north - I'm not used to winters without rain! We've had a couple of bad days, but nothing like the last few years. At least it means I've got "free" heat for the house - got the _persianas_ wide open to take advantage of the nice day we're having!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Folk are still swimming in the Ocean here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Folk are still swimming in the Ocean here


But that's the Boxing Day Gala of the Hierra Masochists Club, surely??


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> But that's the Boxing Day Gala of the Hierra Masochists Club, surely??


No it was on Tenerife this morning, quite a few surfing, scuba diving, and swimming. I have been in the ocean in November, very pleasant, I tried it once in January, too cold for me, but the tourists are swimming year round, especially in the southern resorts on the islands.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Folk are still swimming in the Ocean here


I should think it's nice and warm off the southern coast of El Hierro at the moment


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I should think it's nice and warm off the southern coast of El Hierro at the moment


Yes, but the authorities have banned swimming. It has had another session of eruptions today, the earth tremors are few and far between though


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of surfers on the Costa de la Luz still. The water temperature is around 17 - too chilly for me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm returning to Spain in the foreseeable future so when I've secured the date............ get your wellies, umbrellas and raincoats out!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm returning to Spain in the foreseeable future so when I've secured the date............ get your wellies, umbrellas and raincoats out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We'll be soooooo pleased to have you back Jo - no matter what the weather x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm returning to Spain in the foreseeable future so when I've secured the date............ get your wellies, umbrellas and raincoats out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2:lane:lane::clap2: Hurray!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm returning to Spain in the foreseeable future so when I've secured the date............ get your wellies, umbrellas and raincoats out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Blooming heck! say goodbye to the tranquility!!

Is there just you arriving our your family as well?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Blooming heck! say goodbye to the tranquility!!
> 
> Is there just you arriving our your family as well?



Just me to start with, but I'm gonna be looking to buy a place. Altho initially I just wanna be back there and see friends and places again. It depends how long I'm there and what I find as to whether the rest of my brood do!!! My son especially wants to be back in Spain 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Has the other one settled in England?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Has the other one settled in England?


 depends which day it is!!! She misses her friends and school in Spain, but likes her friends and the school in the UK - sometimes. 

Out of interest. I went to her parents evening in her UK school a few weeks ago and they told me that she was very advanced and a lot of the work they are doing, she has already done - so the international school in Spain obviously was doing something right. However, the UK school couldnt offer us any help or early entry exams (altho maybe Spanish) and just suggested that we try to help keep her interest so that she doesnt forget it all once the exams take place in 18 months time 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Right the rains will start 2nd February!!!! YAY!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't believe this. I've just had to come indoors because it's TOO HOT on the terrace!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I can't believe this. I've just had to come indoors because it's TOO HOT on the terrace!


I popped out earlier & it clouded over just as I got comfy 

then the sun came out again :clap2:

then the OH & the girls came home & destroyed my peace


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

haha was like that over Christmas for us, my folks were over for our first crimbo here and they were lapping up the rays. Got me wondering, when does it actually get cold ?
We're used to negative temps and having a roaring fire on all day so getting down to just under double figures and having to put a heater on for a little while is bliss for us in winter


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MacRov said:


> haha was like that over Christmas for us, my folks were over for our first crimbo here and they were lapping up the rays. Got me wondering, when does it actually get cold ?


Well, you are in one of the warmest parts of Spain so this might be as cold as it gets, apart from the odd cold snap! Here's the average climate data for Murcia:

Standard climate Values: San Javier Aeropuerto - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link, kinda along the lines of temps I was thinking with Jan being the coldest month and it all being up the way from there, on average at least


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If it goes below 20ºc during the day, everybody starts moaning about the cold," Like today we are wearing summer clothes, but the locals have heavy jackets on, gloves, scarves, fleece lined boots etc. The maximum today here in Valverde has been 21ºC but we are at the same height as Holme Moss T.V. station in the Pennines


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> If it goes below 20ºc during the day, everybody starts moaning about the cold," Like today we are wearing summer clothes, but the locals have heavy jackets on, gloves, scarves, fleece lined boots etc. The maximum today here in Valverde has been 21ºC but we are at the same height as Holme Moss T.V. station in the Pennines


That sounds like me ! jeans, jumper , sheepskin lined jacket & the car heating at 32º & the outside temp was 25º ! Become acclimatised now anything under 25º & it's cold. 
In the sun it's baking but go in the shade & it's cold.
Ice on the windscreen again this morning !!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Well a couple of days rain has probably put paid to my favourite walking place for the rest of the winter although with wall to wall sunshine for a week it might recover enough. 

BTW the rain fell as snow on Sierra Bermeja - I can see it's disappearing fast though. It's only the second time I've seen that in 12 years.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We could do with some of that wet stuff that falls from the sky


----------

